# parents...my 7 year old....



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

my oldest son seems to have inherited my ibs-c. he is also on meds that may constipate so the dr. put him on miralax because he always complains his butt hurts. to make along story short we found he has hemmoriods. anyone else out there with a young child with hemmoriods?


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hemmoriods usually come from continued straining during bowel movements. If your son has frequent constipation, it's not surprising that he has hemmeriods. If it becomes very bothersome check with your doc about remedies. I don't know if your son's age will play a part in the treatment options, so check it out.


----------



## 14709 (Dec 28, 2005)

i was told by an emergency room doctor that hemmoroids are one of the most common thing they see among teenagers, this might not help since your son is 7, but i'm sure there are plenty of 7 year olds with them, they are more common than people realize because many people don't even know they have them


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome courtney


----------



## 13827 (Jan 8, 2006)

Welcome I was wondering also, My daughter is 6 and has many of the same issues I have with IBS. I didnt know it could be an issue that young, but I see the same patterns. I sure hope she doesnt, for her sake.


----------

